# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Frekvenču pārveidotāju virkne

## sm00x

Lieta tāda ka gribētos lai 2 frekvenčnieki maina frekvenci atkarībā no pirmā/galvenā frekvenčnieka ātruma. Visi 3 ir Honeywell kaukādi milzoņi. Slēdzu Analog out pie nākamā Analog IN, norādu programmā (lietoju Standart application) ka tas viens Analog out dod ārā savu paša frekvenci (nu tur mA vai V), otrs lai skatās frekvenci pēc Analog in. Itkā vajadzētu, tāpat kā pēc kaukāda sensora (4mA-20 vai 0-20mA), otrajam saprast un griezt motoru tajos pašos herzos. bet nekā  :: 
Nesaprotu kur kļūdos.
Varbūt man tas galvenais frekvenčnieks jāregulē tieši ar poci? Es viņu tagad laižu ar Keypad reference, bet tapēc jau herci nemainās.
Ja man pirmais iet uz 15Hz, tad otrais, nezkapēc, iet uz 25Hz. AI un Aout ir saskaņoti, vismaz pēc meņuča rādijuma.
Ko darīt? Ņemt krutu testeri? Varbūt kādam ir bijis līdzīgi jāslēdz virknē? Varbūt kāds var kaukādu konfigu pa mailu atsūtīt?

----------


## sm00x

Ejiet dirst freeki! No  jums jeegas vispaar nekaadas. Iemaacieties kautko paardodamu uztaisiit! Stulbenji bljed.

----------


## Epis

Ej lielajā CNCzone.com forumā tur noteikti ka būs kāds kurš izmanto tādus mistiskos "Honeywell" frekvenčniekus.
ja šeit neviens neatbild tad acīm redzot neviens arī par to neko nezin. nauko cepties !!!

----------


## Vikings

Zini, pārgudreli, moš neviens te nav strādājis ar "Honeywell kaut kādiem milzeņiem". Moš vajadzēja uzreiz ielikt sakarīgu modeli lai kāds var apskatīties kā palīdzēt? Reāli kretinē ārā šitādi gudreļi, es esmu uzdevis CNC zonē kurā apgriozās daudz vairāk profu nekā šei un neviens nevarēja atbldēt es ko iešu d1rsties ārzemju forumā uz visiem? Tu tik pierādi, ka esi puņķutapa, kurš jūtās kā pasaules karalis.

----------


## valmet

A kas tas tāds Honeywell i ?

----------


## Vikings

Honeywell ir diezgan izplatīta firma rūpnieciskajā elektronikā.

----------

